
Ask HN: have you built a custom outdoors WiFi router? - aloukissas
We have so many days of sunshine here in LA. And I&#x27;m fortunate that my building has a beautiful outside patio that would be amazing to work from.<p>Problem is: my home WiFi router is barely in range here (using it atm to write this) and not good enough for typical web activity.<p>I&#x27;d like to see whether I can weather-seal a Wi-Fi repeater that will stay outside. We don&#x27;t have extreme weather here, so rain and general protection from the elements is what I&#x27;m looking for.<p>Has anyone here made such a DIY project? I&#x27;m thinking of using a second Google Wifi spot (assuming from their claims that it&#x27;s really easy to set up a mesh network).
======
PaulHoule
You could consider attaching external antennas to a router which is indoors.

This kind of product is good too and reasonably affordable:

[https://store.ubnt.com/products/unifi-ac-mesh-
ap](https://store.ubnt.com/products/unifi-ac-mesh-ap)

Ubnt hardware is head and shoulders better than almost all consumer-oriented
stuff. (High end WiFi hardware is better still, but much more expensive.)

In a place like LA I'd be worried about interference. One reason you might be
getting bad range is that there is a lot of competition; inside your house you
are shielded from outside interference just as the wall shields you.

